# Hello



## MrandMrsH (Mar 19, 2018)

We are from the UK and just joined this forum and wanted to say hi to everyone. We are based in Tavira on the Algarve. Best regards, Phil & Anna &#55356;&#56821;&#55356;&#56825;&#55356;&#56812;&#55356;&#56807;


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

MrandMrsH said:


> We are from the UK and just joined this forum and wanted to say hi to everyone. We are based in Tavira on the Algarve. Best regards, Phil & Anna ��������



Hi and a warm welcome to the forum.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Hello & welcome from the central zone.


----------

